# Purple Spotted Gudgeon (Mogurnda mogurnda)(Freshwater "Goby")



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow just picked one of these guys up and it is one of the most beautiful freshwater fish I've seen. In color and personality. They have bright yellow lined fins, perfect square spots down the body in a rainbow of colors and a blue base. Hasn't been overly aggressive yet, and was nuzzling up to my bichir(Who acts like an excited puppy, and was up meeting the goby right away.). Which relieved me as I thought those two would be the biggest problem. All the pictures on google where alright, but don't do mine justice! So I will do my best to get a good picture asap. Does anyone have any experience with these guys? Bad or good?


Thank you!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Where'd you get yours!? I wanted to get some but could never find them. From what I read, they're an asian species who live in fast flowing rivers so they tend to like tanks with a lot of flow and can tolerate fairly drastic temperature changes but I've never kept any.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have kept these before yes, and currently have some. males will usually plot out a territory and build a cave in loose gravel or opt for a man made option. typically he will gaurd any spawns that occur. the prefer harder, more alkaline waters and will eat damn near anything. the also get fairly chunky (up to 6 inches) so give them at least a 3 foot tank


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Steve! I got mine at King Ed's. It's was an single oddball in the tank and I'm happy the wife pointed him out!


So from what I read Morgurnda adspersa(Southern purple spotted) is the wrong species and is actually illegal to catch because of it being endangered. What we keep in the aquarium is the Northern Purple Spotted Gudgeon(Mogurnda mogurnd). Both Australian species just from different parts. They are not actually a real Goby because the perch fin is not split, but sure has the personality of one!!


Algae Beater, any chance you have any pictures of your full grown ones?


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

oh man thats a beauty! do you think itll work in a planted tank with tetras and rams?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

rave93 said:


> oh man thats a beauty! do you think itll work in a planted tank with tetras and rams?


From what I've seen so far, no. He eats like a pig and will go after anything smaller, and stand up to anything much bigger. He follows me around the tank and will eat from my hand. He wouldn't stress your fish or kill them by chasing, he is much more of an ambush hunter. So if you had something really fast, maybe. But I tink he'd also go after your plants as I've walked by and seen him thrashing at my fake plants like a hungry pit bull.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool fish... Looks similar to a wolf fish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

